# Britten - String Quartet 1 op.25 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Britten composed his first numbered quartet in the summer of 1941 while staying with friends in California. Although described as his as ‘1st Quartet’ by Britten, he had written numerous quartets before in his youth and college days. His huge experience of quartets showed clearly in the ‘conversational’ moments of this quartet. Its a moving piece with its stark contrasts and shifting moods and with that glorious opening section (one of my favourite movements of any SQ) and the beautiful 3rd movement. A reviewer of the first performance in 1941 wrote that in the opening ‘Britten wanted to bring the music to consciousness mysteriously, as from another world’ and he certainly does with the ghostly tone of those violins with their shimmering, top-register notes and summoning a serene but nervy image (anyone else see eerie marshland, like me?) interspersed with more violent, conversational, sharper, rhythmic sections. In the scherzo Britten's wit is displayed and Haydn and Beethoven always seems to come to my mind before that lovely, moving Andante calmo with its serenity and its slightly nocturnal feeling. It's a gorgeous movement and complements the opening movement perfectly. The finale with its unison voices, wit and more frenzied ending rounds things off perfectly.

The best recordings of the 1st, for me, highlight the changes of mood in this quartet and can handle the unique tones of the opening of the first and the rhythmic patterns throughout. Success, for me, comes from an expression of contrasts rather than a question of balance.

There's an excellent performance from the Escher quartet below.






Btw I didn't get to hear the Allegri or Galimir recordings but if I do they may or may not make an appearance at a later date.

Recommended

Britten
Maggini
Alberni

*More recommended

Brodsky* - slightly broader approach but nonetheless thoroughly engaging. They are at their best in their technically brilliant and expressive Andante calmo.
*Sorrel* - there's an ease and naturalness to this performance and although it may not have the bite of others the standard of ensemble is beautiful, with fine conversational playing.

*Highly impressive 

Endellion* (2013) - much better than their 1986 recording, what I like about this ensemble, here, is their feel for texture and light/darkness. Some may not care for their more homogenous tone but you don't have to play spikily to make the 1st quartet sound this good.
*Takacs* - from their excellent traversal of the 3 numbered quartets the Takacs impress with their feel for the constant changes of mood summoning an air of mystery and suspense but perhaps they need to be a little more light-hearted. Glorious sound.

*Tremendous Top Picks

Doric* - an ensemble that sometimes divide opinion but they triumph here. Highly expressive and, patrolling each end of the dynamic spectrum, the Doric impress the most in the outer movements. Excellent recorded sound on this cracker.

*Belcea (2005) / DVD (2014)* - there's a bucolic vigour and depth to this idiomatic performance. They dig a little deeper and take a lot more chances than many of their competitors but it certainly pays off even .

*Emperor* - apart from the absolutely stunning sound, which captures the dynamic range of the Emperors perfectly, I was blown away by the impact of the playing. Rhythms are buoyant throughout, playing is smoothly fluid in the slow movement and firm, propulsive and powerful when needed elsewhere. Fab!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice had not heard a Britten quartet before I don't believe


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

bagpipers said:


> Very nice had not heard a Britten quartet before I don't believe


Try the 1st.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I am now listening to the Belcea ... I must say I understand why it is lauded, their sound is magnificent...


----------

